# Interesting Truck



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Doing a little window shopping, saw a new,probably sold ,Dmax 5500 , 4x4,flat bed both hitches, at the dealer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> Doing a little window shopping, saw a new,probably sold ,Dmax 5500 , 4x4,flat bed both hitches, at the dealer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wheels and tires look like they came out of some kids toy box.....nice looking what I can see otherwise.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

That should do the job!!


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

my pops bought nearly exact same truck except his his silver. try the horn, will give you more laughs than youve had in a long time. his appears to be an international chasis with dmax eng and allison tranny. strong horse but a tough ride when empty. very poor turning radius, cant make a circle in a football stadium.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I drove one, or it drove me....not sure which.


----------

